# Advice on Family Stream Visas



## fsck (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys, I am looking for some advice from people you have successfully applied for the Partnership Visas to NZ. I have checked out the .gov.nz websites and there is a lot of information there, but I would like some personal stories and experience of dealing with the system.

I am a New Zealand citizen (although I do not have a passport, I am a duel citizen travelling on my UK passport), I have been in China for more than 3 years and living with my partner for over 1 year. I lived and worked in NZ for 6months before come to China. My girl is a university graduate, she has excellent English skills.

In terms of evidence, this is what we have *so far*

1. Seperate bank accounts, but registered under the same address
2. Photos with us and my mum on a recent holiday
3. Our first point of contact, back from 2010.

What I plan to get

1. A letter from my mother claiming she will be supporting us with residence, until we get on our feet.
2. Several thousand dollars in my bank to show monetary support.

How is this so far?


----------

